#  > Telecomunicações >  > Redes >  >  TX e RX Duvida na interpretação!

## claudinhohw

Olá caro amigos do forum under-linux! Me deparei com uma duvida que esta me intrigando... eu tenho um enlace de 38km em 5.8Ghz duas RB433 AH 2 Cartões Ubiquite XR5. Está tudo funcionando perfeitamente agora gostaria de saber o significado do TX e RX do Traffic, sei que isso significa que está havendo uma comunicação e uma transmissão de pacotes “internet”. Mais como interpreta isso
Me dezcupe já tem sobre isso nó fórum e eu estou postando novamente pois não encontrei nada que explique pois em alguns lugar dizem que é transmissão nas antenas outros dizem que é transmissão de dados. Gostaria da ajuda de vcs desde já muito obrigado segue em anexo meus screens.
Att.: Cláudio L.
*RB Master*
http://thumbnails24.imagebam.com/829...4682987501.gif 
*RB Cliente*
http://thumbnails6.imagebam.com/8299/57627582987503.gif

----------


## Nando

transmitidos e recebidos

----------


## leocidrack

TX é o que o cartão transmite e RX é o que o cartão recebe

----------


## alexandrecorrea

sempre quando for analisar estes dados.. faça o seguinte:

a direção que voce deve ter por base é sempre o AP/router ..

ou seja... na posição do AP.. o TX é o que SAI... o RX é o que recebe... analisando na mesma direção, mas sendo o CLIENTE, o TX do AP é o RX do cliente.. e o RX do AP é o TX do cliente !!

----------


## claudinhohw

> sempre quando for analisar estes dados.. faça o seguinte:
> 
> a direção que voce deve ter por base é sempre o AP/router ..
> 
> ou seja... na posição do AP.. o TX é o que SAI... o RX é o que recebe... analisando na mesma direção, mas sendo o CLIENTE, o TX do AP é o RX do cliente.. e o RX do AP é o TX do cliente !!


Vlw Alexandre era essa msm a minha duvida... brigado...

----------


## elielton

claudinhohw me diga uma coisa fera, neste enlace de 38KM qtos megas vc consegui passar nele, e qual antena vc usou para fechar o enlace?

----------


## claudinhohw

> claudinhohw me diga uma coisa fera, neste enlace de 38KM qtos megas vc consegui passar nele, e qual antena vc usou para fechar o enlace?


to passando 2Mb uso 2 Rb 433 ah 2 cartões XR5 Ubiquiti 5.8Ghz duas antenas parabolas OIW 5.8Ghz 33dBi... o nivel de sinal fica entre -48 e -52 muito bom mesmo já está funcionando a oito meses sem desliga e até hj nunca deu problemas nem queda...

----------


## elielton

preciso de 20 a 30 megas em 30km será q consigo com esse equipamento.

----------


## claudinhohw

> preciso de 20 a 30 megas em 30km será q consigo com esse equipamento.


sim! dependendo do equipamento até 54mb... mais vc tem que fazer um estudo 1º de tudo que vai ser gasto no link frequencia, ruido etc... pra vc não gastar dinheiro atoa! usa um software pra calcular enlace de sua preferencia...

abraço...

----------


## horleanredes2015

tu é doido doido. só informações preciosas aqui nesse fórum. Principalmente para um aspira que nem eu que to começando agora nesse ramo.

----------


## FMANDU

Uma Duvida que me surgiu.
geralmente: tx: horizontal / rx: vertical

Se tx é o transmissor em uma ponta e o rx é receptor em outra ponta, então o tx horizontal do ap vai se comunicar com a vertical do station ? @*rubem* ou alguém pode me tirar essa duvida?




> sempre quando for analisar estes dados.. faça o seguinte:
> 
> a direção que voce deve ter por base é sempre o AP/router ..
> 
> ou seja... na posição do AP.. o TX é o que SAI... o RX é o que recebe... analisando na mesma direção, mas sendo o CLIENTE, o TX do AP é o RX do cliente.. e o RX do AP é o TX do cliente !!

----------


## 1929

não, não....
Tx não é horizontal.. O tx é o que o AP transmite e Rx é o que ele recebe independente de polarização....
Se o equipamento trabalha em Mimo cada chaim tem seu tx e seu rx.

A polarização é outra coisa... ela é determinada pela antena. Se for uma vertical logicamente o tx e o rx serão mais eficientes se os dois lados forem com antenas de polariazação vertical
Mas se usar uma antena de polarização horizontal logicamente este tx e rx receberão a polarização horizontal.
Já numa antena Mimo já vem de fábrica marcada qual entrada é vertical e qual é horizontal..

Se for um equipamento com antena integrada as ligações internas já estão definidas no fabricante...

O que pode ser configurado no Mikrotik por exemplo é utilizar o tx para transmitir somente e o rx para receber somente. Daí sim você pode dizer que o tx está numa polarização (mas não obrigatoriamente vertical) e o rx está noutra. E na outra ponto você faz invertido

Ou seja, RB de uma chain quem determina a polarização é a antena. De duas chain idem. 
Eu creio que a confusão que se cria neste assunto é porque estamos nos acostumando a falar em antena para todo o conjunto do equipamento, principalmente quando é com antena integrada. Mas a realidade que RB é o rádio e a antena é o elemento passivo. Elemento passivo você não configura. RB que é o ativo daí sim você pode usar como melhor lhe convier.

Antigamente quando não havia ainda no mercado as RBs de duas chaim e as antenas de dupla polarização, alguns utilizavam o Nstreme do Mikrotik para fazer enlaces bem interessantes.
Usava uma RB conectada numa antena seja de qualquer polarização simples. E ativava o TX.
E no mesmo local usava uma outra RB conectada noutra antena de qualquer polarização simples. E ativava o RX. 
No outro lado do enlace daí invertia. Só cuidando que se usasse polarizações diferentes nas antenas, se a rb ativava o tx numa antena pol hor, no outro local usava a rb com o rx ativado numa antena de pol horizontal.
Daí você podia usar o tx e o rx da RB na vertical.
E na outra placa no mesmo local poderia usar o TX e o RX na horizontal ou até mesmo na vertical sem problemas.

Depois vieram as RB de dupla polarização... mas continua o tx e o rx sendo determinados pela polarização da antena que está conectada em cada chaim...

Escrevi muito, não sei se consegui me fazer entender...kkk

----------

